# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  crer un avatar

## ouzzin

salut 
comment cre t on un avatar ? 

Merci 
 :8-):

----------


## Auteur

si tu souhaites ajouter un avatar  ton profil il faut avoir plus de 50 messages :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/m106186-1/

----------

